# How's my DL?



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Actually the draw length of the bow looks to be about 1" short. What has you stretched out too far is the length of the string loop and the release. Looks to be mostly the release length.


----------



## Don_Swazy (Jul 9, 2013)

bfisher said:


> Actually the draw length of the bow looks to be about 1" short. What has you stretched out too far is the length of the string loop and the release. Looks to be mostly the release length.


^^^ +1.
Seems like the nock should be further back.


----------



## pugetarcher (Mar 1, 2013)

Right now I'm at a 28" DL, so you guys are thinking I should go to 29" and get a shorter release? Kinda blowing my mind here…


----------



## mikehoyme (Nov 3, 2012)

pugetarcher said:


> Right now I'm at a 28" DL, so you guys are thinking I should go to 29" and get a shorter release? Kinda blowing my mind here…


Personally I think we need another photo before you should make any changes. We can't see if you are a leaner or if you have other areas that need work in the photos above.

We need head to toe with the whole bow and the arrow level and the camera 90 degrees from you at shoulder height. Many of the form threads have examples of the correct camera angle needed.


----------



## pugetarcher (Mar 1, 2013)

mikehoyme said:


> Personally I think we need another photo before you should make any changes. We can't see if you are a leaner or if you have other areas that need work in the photos above.
> 
> We need head to toe with the whole bow and the arrow level and the camera 90 degrees from you at shoulder height. Many of the form threads have examples of the correct camera angle needed.


OK thanks - I'll take another tonight and upload it.


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Looks like if you bend your arm a little and anchor your string you would be close.


----------



## pugetarcher (Mar 1, 2013)

mathews xt 600 said:


> Looks like if you bend your arm a little and anchor your string you would be close.


I just noticed that myself - that I have almost no bend in my arm at all. I should take pictures of myself more often to look at these bad habits


----------



## pugetarcher (Mar 1, 2013)

Alright guys, here's another pic. Tough to find room for a full head to toe right now, so hopefully this will do. I put a little more bend in my bow arm and anchored my thumb knuckle in my earlobe instead of my jaw line. Thoughts?


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Better photo. You are not leaning back, but you have your head pulled back, tilted up and away from the string. Tilt your head down so you are looking directly at the target. Reset (lower) the peep if you have to. Add 1" to the bow's draw length and shorten the release by about the same amount (for now).

You also might want to change the grip. Looks like you have too much palm in the grip. Turn the knuckles out about 40* and shoot more off the meat of the thumb. Totally relax your fingers and they will take a natural bend around the front of the riser.

The bend in the elbow looks OK, although I prefer a straight but unlocked arm. How does it feel? It looks fairly relaxed which is good.


----------



## mikehoyme (Nov 3, 2012)

Try anchoring like this using your index finger instead of your thumb.


----------



## pugetarcher (Mar 1, 2013)

So in order for me to try the release adjustment, I'll need to buy a new release as mine doesn't get shorter (has the solid bar and I have the wrist strap ratcheted down). Elbow feels fine - I guess I thought I should have more bend but maybe it's fine. I see what you're saying about my head being back. Maybe I should try Nuts & Bolts's bare shaft trick to see if my geometry is right?

Also, why does it matter which finger I use to anchor, so long as it's consistent?


----------



## mikehoyme (Nov 3, 2012)

pugetarcher said:


> Also, why does it matter which finger I use to anchor, so long as it's consistent?


I've just found the knuckle on my index finger to be the most consistent when using a wrist strap in my personal experience, your mileage may vary.


----------

